# Curb Trap Replacment



## noExtras (Aug 14, 2014)

Hi Plumbers of the world,

I'm not a plumber so don't get mad at posting here, but I need advice. I am from the US. I recently had a plumber come out after I had a water leak in the basement, they said the Curb trap is bad and needs replacement. I trusted them and let them perform the work, but it turned out it wasn't the trap that was bad, it was the lateral to the main. The plumber who first came out didn't use a camera, just looked down the whole and tried to plunge it a few times. I'm not a plumber so I didn't know any better and assumed the guy knew what he was doing. My question is, does a plumber need to take pictures or perform a proper camera diagnosis of the system? When I looked down there originally I saw a gray sandy sewage blocking the bottom of the trap. I assumed it was the sand that fell in and caused the blockage. Is it easy to clean out sand/sewage from a trap? I ultimatley think the lateral caused the backup of the house sewage which caused the trap to be blocked up. I would like to hear about similar expieriences from plumbers/customers who were in similar situation. Sorry if I posted to a wrong forum.

Thanks,


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Not customers in here, this forum is for professional plumbers. Next time call a license plumber and not a side jober or a handy hack.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

The camera is a very helpful diagnostic tool...

You can either dig up the entire line and look at it to see what is wrong...
Or, you can put the camera in and see what is wrong and know exactly where to dig to fix the problem...

Which do you think will cost you less?

If your plumber said you need a camera there is a good reason for it, He's trying to give you the best possible repair at the lowest cost...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

The PlumbingZone is designed for Plumbing Professionals to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our members are also members at www.diychatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs. 

Please take a moment to post your question at www.diychatroom.com If your not already a member there, you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/ 

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. 

This thread has been closed.


----------

